# Rise of Nations:Thrones and Patriots



## SirHeadless (Jan 21, 2009)

i recently brought Rise of Nations Gold Edition and i cant seem to update the thrones and patriots, i currently have version 03.02.12.0800 but i cant check for updates because it says there are none and i cant find a manual download for version 07.25.00.15705 and when i try to join a multiplayer game it says that the server is using a different version and i cant join

theres nothing wrong with the computer its just that i cant get the correct patch :upset:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
Have you tried installing the 1.3 patch?
You can find it under the downloads section here


----------



## SirHeadless (Jan 21, 2009)

yea thanks for that Tiber but the rise of nations is all up to date its the "Thrones and Patriots" (the expanshine) that i need the patch for

thanks for the thought tho...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah, my bad.
It may be something you simply can't work around.
It's a problem with Gold edition games.
I used to have the same problem with Age of Mythology Gold Edition. My friends just had the original game and expansion separately, but I had the gold pack. My game had a different version number to theirs so I couldn't play with them.

At any rate, it look like you already have the latest patch. Check here.


----------

